# Difference between Cartier LOVE ring and wedding band?



## ilovebags63

Does anyone have either of these? In comparing them both on the website, the wedding band seems a little bit thinner and is less expensive. Does anyone know if there are any other differences? Post pics if you have them !


----------



## MBeech

I dont know if you still need to know but the difference is that the wedding band is 3 mm wide ( I believe) and the regular love ring is 5.5mm wide.


----------



## Engel

MBeech said:


> I dont know if you still need to know but the difference is that the wedding band is 3 mm wide ( I believe) and the regular love ring is 5.5mm wide.



I know this was a long, long time ago, and I am sorry for reviving this thread, I just didnt want to make a new one with the same topic.

Can anyone tell me if this is true? If it is, those are great news for me, as I was thinking about getting the love ring instead of the love wedding ring, because it looked thicker on the website, and i thought the wedding band was too thin, but if they are 3 mm that is perfect!

I would love if someone could confirm those measurements for me


----------



## beachy10

ilovebags63 said:


> Does anyone have either of these? In comparing them both on the website, the wedding band seems a little bit thinner and is less expensive. Does anyone know if there are any other differences? Post pics if you have them !



The wedding band is a lot thinner than the regular love. There's a lot less gold and feels lighter. I ordered the pave wedding band but returned it because it didn't pair well with the regular sized love ring. The thicknesses were too different.

 I do like that it's different from traditional bands. Are you thinking of getting one with diamonds? I also like VCA's perlee ring as a wedding band.


----------



## karo

Engel said:
			
		

> I know this was a long, long time ago, and I am sorry for reviving this thread, I just didnt want to make a new one with the same topic.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is true? If it is, those are great news for me, as I was thinking about getting the love ring instead of the love wedding ring, because it looked thicker on the website, and i thought the wedding band was too thin, but if they are 3 mm that is perfect!
> 
> I would love if someone could confirm those measurements for me



I jut got the wedding band. I chose it because it's much more delicate than the regular love ring. It's thinner but not too thin.


----------



## schadenfreude

beachy10 said:


> The wedding band is a lot thinner than the regular love. There's a lot less gold and feels lighter. I ordered the pave wedding band but returned it because it didn't pair well with the regular sized love ring. The thicknesses were too different.



I wear 2 WG Loves with full diamonds stacked, one regular size and one mini. The thickness definitely is different but it doesn't bother me. The rings are unique together and get a lot of compliments.


----------



## advokaitplm

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> I wear 2 WG Loves with full diamonds stacked, one regular size and one mini. The thickness definitely is different but it doesn't bother me. The rings are unique together and get a lot of compliments.



Could you post a picture of these together?


----------



## Kissmark

karo said:
			
		

> I jut got the wedding band. I chose it because it's much more delicate than the regular love ring. It's thinner but not too thin.



Gorgeous!
Do you have a picture with color?


----------



## karo

Kissmark said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> Do you have a picture with color?



Thanks dear! Here you have two more pics


----------



## schadenfreude

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Could you post a picture of these together?



My pleasure!


----------



## Kissmark

karo said:
			
		

> Thanks dear! Here you have two more pics



So classy and elegant! Love how your rings look together. I really want one to go with my eternity ring now. Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## KellyChan05

karo said:


> Thanks dear! Here you have two more pics


Nice pairing..


----------



## karo

Kissmark said:
			
		

> So classy and elegant! Love how your rings look together. I really want one to go with my eternity ring now. Thanks for sharing your pictures



Thanks so much Kissmark


----------



## Onebagtoomany

karo said:


> Thanks dear! Here you have two more pics



I'm so glad this thread was revived and for your gorgeous photos - it looks stunning stacked with your other bands! I've been debating buying either the standard Love ring or the wedding band version for a while now and your photos have helped me decide as I love the delicacy of the slimmer band and how it looks stacked  I plan to wear mine with a couple of diamond eternity bands also. I have just ordered the Love wedding ring in pink gold from the Cartier at T3, Heathrow and will pick it up when I go through there in mid Jan - can't wait!!


----------



## karo

Onebagtoomany said:
			
		

> I'm so glad this thread was revived and for your gorgeous photos - it looks stunning stacked with your other bands! I've been debating buying either the standard Love ring or the wedding band version for a while now and your photos have helped me decide as I love the delicacy of the slimmer band and how it looks stacked  I plan to wear mine with a couple of diamond eternity bands also. I have just ordered the Love wedding ring in pink gold from the Cartier at T3, Heathrow and will pick it up when I go through there in mid Jan - can't wait!!



Glad I could help  Can't wait to see your ring and your stacks. Make sure to post pics when you pick it up!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

karo said:


> Glad I could help  Can't wait to see your ring and your stacks. Make sure to post pics when you pick it up!



I will, definitely - so excited!   I just completed the order and the ring has been reserved until I fly so just got to wait till the 17th now


----------

